# Flies that move like crabs living on Doves



## starman (Aug 28, 2007)

OK guys, I'm a newbie at this. 

I have a 15X6 foot aviary with 22 Ringnecks and a orphaned White Wing in it and have noticed for some time small, black, fly like creatures that live on the birds. They move really quick and can actually fly off and return to a bird hiding under the feathers. They move sideways like a crab. Hard to trap and kill, tough like a flea. They measure about 3/16 long. I noticed them on the White birds first but am sure they live on the darker birds also.

I can't find anything on the internet about them. What are they, are they harmful to the birds and if so how do I get rid of them?? I dust the birds with poultry dust, and also spray them with mite spray.

Maybe not enough??

Regards,

Jerry Lindemann


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

try a permetherin spray that worked for my pigeons lice problem.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The crab like movement is what pigeon flies do.

You need a permethrin based spray or dip, yes they are dangerous and suck blood out of birds.

Make sure the birds have adequate access to bathe and keep coop clean.

Here is some infor: http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/livestock/pigeon_fly.htm


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i use ivermectin injection, its easier to use.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ivermectin injectable can be given down the throat, two to three drops and it
will kill these if they bite the bird, but if they are carrying pox virus or anything
else, your bird will get the illness even though the bug died. Best to use both
for a while and spray the living area as well. Either the permethrin based
products or for spraying a loft, Sevin might be better for that situation. 

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

You have PSEUDOLYNCHIA CANARIENSIS (pigeon fly) Regular cleaning of the loft,including shelves,corners,perches,and nest boxes. Even unused nest boxes must be cleaned as there may be fly eggs in the box that you think are clean.All the dust and manure should be removed from the loftand remover from the vicinity. Permethrin,or Ivermectin, can be used. .GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> You have PSEUDOLYNCHIA CANARIENSIS (pigeon fly) Regular cleaning of the loft,including shelves,corners,perches,and nest boxes. Even unused nest boxes must be cleaned as there may be fly eggs in the box that you think are clean.All the dust and manure should be removed from the loftand remover from the vicinity. Permethrin,or Ivermectin, can be used. .GEORGE



Yes, either one can be used, but the Ivermectin will not protect the 
bird from being bitten in the first place and contracting illness. This is
a critical point, I learned it the hard way, and want to make sure the
kinds of protection that both give are understood.

Ivermectin will kill the Pigeon Louse/Fly after the the bite is taken and
if a vector, it's too late at that point. The sprays will keep the parasite
from taking that first bite.

So, sprays are the first line of defense from blood sucking parasites,
and Ivermectin/Moxidectin are the second line of defense in that IF they
get past the spray, they will die from taking that bite and be undable to
lay eggs.

fp


----------

